# Tesla doubles down with model D. Dual motor AWD and autopilot



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_-Pic Tesla Motors_

Tesla recently revealed their new Model S 'D'. The 'D' is a more powerful, all wheel drive version of the Model S.

The new 'D' keeps the Model S looks, but utilizes two motors, the 'D' actually stands for dual motor, to put the electric power to all four wheels. With more power, the new Model S 'D' is quicker and gets a bump in top speed over the current Model S, which is already pretty quick. The new sprint to 60 happens in just 3.2 seconds. That's supercar quick, and quite a change over the P85's 4.2 second 0-60. All this extra performance is supposed to come with increased efficiency as well.

This new model doesn't just have another motor and more power up its sleeve. Why would Tesla stop there? The new Models S also has what Musk calls Autopilot. This Tesla isn't quite driverless, but it does do a lot on its own. It utilizes 360 degree long range ultrasonic radar to sense obstacles around the vehicle and react to them. The car is also able to take into account speed limit signs to adjust speed and steer the vehicle without input from the driver. Another feature lets you set the car the way you want it, before you get in. Air conditioning, stereo and other options can be toggled remotely. Tesla really looks to be going all in with this one. The German automakers should be on alert.

Have a look at Tesla's Autopilot in action:

http://youtu.be/7quu551ehc0

_Source BusinessInsider_


----------

